# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - ASP / ASP.NET / MVC / Web API >  ASP.NET GridView CRUD with Bootstrap (VB.NET)

## KGComputers

Here's a simple ASP.NET application that demonstrates CRUD (Create/Update/Delete) using GridView control 
and bootstrap.

Instructions:
1. Execute create table script (Customer.sql) using SSMS.
   - Replace *USE [YourDatabase]* with a specific database.
2. Update Web.Config appsetting with your SQL Server connection string.


```
<appSettings>
    <add key="ConnectionString" value="Server=yourserver;Database=yourdatabase;User id = sa;Password=yourpassword"/>
   </appSettings>
```

Create:

Update:

Delete:

Empty GridView:


Code:
- ASP.NET 4.5 (VB.NET)
- Customer.sql

----------

